# Really need a donkey name!!!!



## Rennwood_farm (Sep 23, 2015)

I have maybe LITERALLY thought of about 1,000 names for a little mini donkey gelding! (He is not born yet, and he doesn't even exist!  I'm getting him next year!) 

I am killing my brain trying to think of the perfect name for him! Grrrrrrr why is it so hard!!?? 
If anyone has any GREAT donkey names (NO TYPICAL DONKEY NAMES.) No names like Jack or Donkey or Fuzzy. Not like that, please! Unique, MAYBE Irish type names . . . or Spanish . . . . Mexican. . . . any of those! But really, any name!!

Thanks!!!!! I can't stand not being able to find a name!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 23, 2015)

Cinnamon


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 23, 2015)

Flashy Hank

But I usually like to name my critters after I meet them.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 23, 2015)

larry is good, larry long ears


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 23, 2015)

Have to agree with @promiseacres... How can you name an animal before you even meet it? I mean you don't really know anything about it yet... no coloring, traits, behaviors... nothing to help pick an appropriate name...


----------



## cjc (Sep 24, 2015)

My donkeys name is Jethro and everyone always says, "JETHRO! That's awesome". I vote for another Jethro.


----------



## Rennwood_farm (Sep 24, 2015)

@Latestarter and @promiseacres, It totally depends for me when I name an animal! Sometimes I think of a name before I get one, and when I get it I think . . . uh . . . that was a stupid name . . . 
Like, I TOTALLY wanted to name my goat Fitz, but when I got him, I was like, nope, he's a Leopold. So, now he's Leo! But, I wanted to name my dog Banjo, and when I got him, he WAS  a Banjo, so it stuck! I just like to have an idea at least before I get it.  Just some ideas. 

Larry, Hank, Jethro! Those are awesome!! (Cinnamon is to typical for me.)


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 24, 2015)

My donkeys name was Rtse. Pronounced artsy.


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 24, 2015)

Larry, Hank, Jethro! Those are awesome!! (Cinnamon is to typical for me.)[/QUOTE]

There's a story about Flashy Hank in my journal.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh, lets see, Ruby or dream


----------



## Rennwood_farm (Sep 24, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Oh, lets see, Ruby or dream



Those are girl's names . . . I need a boy's name!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 24, 2015)

Rennwood_farm said:


> Those are girl's names . . . I need a boy's name!!


Oh, hmm I am thinking of Poka a name of one of my roosters but that is kinda weird, or maybe Liberachi for a fun name


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 24, 2015)

Since it's going to be a gelding, he may get a little upset at those choices poka... Justsayin'


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 24, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Since it's going to be a gelding, he may get a little upset at those choices poka... Justsayin'


You're probably right. I should just stick to naming chickens


----------



## EmilyVioletElithabeth (Sep 25, 2015)

what abut Alfred or Robin.
 Jack Jack is cute to


----------



## Rennwood_farm (Sep 26, 2015)

I like Jovian! Anyone else?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 26, 2015)

How about levi? short for leviathan


----------



## Rennwood_farm (Sep 26, 2015)

Cute, but I have several friends named Levi!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2015)

I had a tri-colored donkey named Jake Elvis. Jake, because that's what his name was when we got him. Elvis because he could sing!

It is hard to name an animal before you meet it. But here goes...
Dusty
Quinn
Mike
Watermelon
Bradley


----------

